# Can I use nolva as ai



## Loopy301081 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all

I've been using adex on cycle but run out. Could I use nolva instead as I have some spare. Pennies are being counted on the run up to Xmas. Not after a lecture or smart answers. Just asking.

Cheers ????


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no because novaldex is a SERM .


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes you can, arimidex would be better but nolva is fine.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deano said:


> Yes you can, arimidex would be better but nolva is fine.


wrong .

adex is an AI .

novaldex is a SERM


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

deano said:


> Yes you can, arimidex would be better but nolva is fine.


You really ought not to give out information if you don't actually know the answer yourself!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> You really ought not to give out information if you don't actually know the answer yourself!


What's wrong with his answer?

He is correct, you can use it instead, won't stop bloat but will prevent gyno


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

No mate you can't. They have similar effects but by a different route.

An ai prevents aromatisation from happening in the first place whereas nolva will allow aromatisation but restrict the amount taken up by your receptors,I'm happy to be corrected if i'm wrong.

There's a bit of a clue in the names tho tbh


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, nolva is a SERM, thats correct. Why can't he use it on cycle if that is all he has :confused1:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

deano said:


> Yes, nolva is a SERM, thats correct. Why can't he use it on cycle if that is all he has :confused1:


He's not asking if he can use it on cycle, he's asking if he can use it as an AI


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deano said:


> Yes, nolva is a SERM, thats correct. Why can't he use it on cycle if that is all he has :confused1:


he can use it to prevent gyno but cant use it as an AI because its not an AI .

the question was `Can I use nolva as ai` the answer is no .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Note to self.........always read the title properly!


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, nolva is not an AI but yes it's fine for the purpose you want to use it for, which I assume was your intended question. I was reading between the lines so to speak.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> What's wrong with his answer?
> 
> He is correct, you can use it instead, won't stop bloat but will prevent gyno


Yes he can use it but it's still not an AI was all my point was!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

deano said:


> Ok, nolva is not an AI but yes it's fine for the purpose you want to use it for, which I assume was your intended question. I was reading between the lines so to speak.


what the OP PROBABLY meant, is can he use Nolva instead of arimidex, to prevent gyno- and yes you can.

His ACTUAL question requires a "no" answer as per Ewen..


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ewen said:


> he can use it to prevent gyno but cant use it as an AI because its not an AI .
> 
> the question was `Can I use nolva as ai` the answer is no .


Thank fcuk 

Jesus it's no wonder ppl get confused on forums, one simple question with only one simple answer and what do you get  .


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup true. So I think after going round the houses we now have a complete answer for the OP lol. I really shudnt post when hungover.

Mars that's an impressive post count.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

to be fair he wanted a straight answer not smart replies :whistling:

so my answer still stands top of the list


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Lol they weren't smart replies. Congrats on being top


----------



## Loopy301081 (Feb 8, 2012)

???? Thanks for all replies. By ai Ieant reducing water retention and the obvious estrogen benefits. Think ill have to part with some pennies. Thanks again ????


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Loopy301081 said:


> ???? Thanks for all replies. By ai Ieant reducing water retention and the obvious estrogen benefits. Think ill have to part with some pennies. Thanks again ????


You???? Can?????? Get????? Adex???? From???? United???? Pharmacies???? For????? A????? Reasonable???? Price????


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

either way to do the job properly you need to part with pennies -either for a proper AI or a bra , take your pick which one


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

If money is short, nolva will work to prevent gyno, but it won't prevent bloat. A bit of test bloat isn't the end of the world - its just temporary, and can look good if you're skinny.

I think of aromatase enzymes as being like pacman. An AI keeps half of your aromatase enzyme busy and distracted (with arimadex), or shoves a big block of cheese in nearly every enzyme's mouth (letro), or breaks its teeth for good in 3/4 of the aromatase (aromasin) - but that's just how I like to picture it for simplicity. With an AI, most of the estrogen doesn't get made in the first place, so you don't get bloat or gyno.

With a SERM, the estrogen still gets made, but it stops it working at your breast tissue to give you gyno. You still get water bloat, and the estrogen still does good things to maintain your bone density. Nolva (tamoxifen) is better at hiding the estrogen from your chest, clomid better at hiding it from your HPTA (which is why its used mostly in PCT, but some people claim it prevents shutdown if you use it with moderate testosterone doses).


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> If money is short, nolva will work to prevent gyno, but it won't prevent bloat. A bit of test bloat isn't the end of the world - its just temporary, and can look good if you're skinny.
> 
> I think of aromatase enzymes as being like pacman. An AI keeps half of your aromatase enzyme busy and distracted (with arimadex), or shoves a big block of cheese in nearly every enzyme's mouth (letro), or breaks its teeth for good in 3/4 of the aromatase (aromasin) - but that's just how I like to picture it for simplicity. With an AI, most of the estrogen doesn't get made in the first place, so you don't get bloat or gyno.
> 
> With a SERM, the estrogen still gets made, but it stops it working at your breast tissue to give you gyno. You still get water bloat, and the estrogen still does good things to maintain your bone density. Nolva (tamoxifen) is better at hiding the estrogen from your chest, clomid better at hiding it from your HPTA (which is why its used mostly in PCT, but some people claim it prevents shutdown if you use it with moderate testosterone doses).


Great layman terms for AI's there! Lol

Block of cheese! Lmfao


----------

